# Solomon's Porch



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 29, 2007)

I saw this on Campi's site, sad but true. Anyone ever been involved in anything like this, or know anyone? What is your response?



> If this video doesn't convince you of the Emergent church's lack of sound doctrine and biblical direction---nothing will.
> 
> To relate to my ECM "friends" who frequent this blog, I offer this illustration: biblical Christianity is like listening to the best of Eric Clapton; the Emergent Church is like listening to the Partridge Family. One is authentic; the other just a market driven, dumbed-down, syncretistic, ecumenical, homogenized synthetic. Give me genuine biblical Christianity every time and quit treating my Lord, His gospel, and His Word as your cultural little play thing.
> 
> ...


----------

